# What's the verdict on body kits? Yea/nea?



## FN74 (May 28, 2004)

Thinking about a body kit - any feedback about the AB-FLUG body kits from http://www.booststore.com ?

I like these...
http://www.booststore.com/1989_1993240sxkits.html

Also what other bolt on mods would you do to your car?


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

FN74 said:


> Thinking about a body kit - any feedback about the AB-FLUG body kits from http://www.booststore.com ?
> 
> I like these...
> http://www.booststore.com/1989_1993240sxkits.html
> ...


man if thats what u want in a body kit, get a Civic.

That kit disgraces 240's everywhere.
thats horrible. :lame: 

bolt on mods...
first off, if i was gonna get a kit, i would get a nice one at that.
such as Msport kit or DRFT kit.
and get Polyurethane if you get a kit. ull know why in the end when uve spent shitloads of money fixing that fiberglass on over and over, when it cracks from bumps or driveways.
http://www.jspec.com/msports180sx.html
http://www.jspec.com/drft180sx.html

usually tho, bolt on... first off, suspension mods.
then brakes.
then engine.
then body.


----------



## FN74 (May 28, 2004)

appreciate the input! I'll check those out. My 240 is beat up pretty good, but not beyond repair... just some dents here and there and the left front bottom of the bumper is broken.

The kits I like so far are the 12th and 13th pics down on the link I originally posted, not the first kit pic - that's an ugly yellow thing...lol.

I already have the 240, so getting a civic is out of the question. any particular items you reccomend for the suspension/engine?




I'll check the links you posted. 

Thanks!


----------



## FN74 (May 28, 2004)

FN74 said:


> appreciate the input! I'll check those out. My 240 is beat up pretty good, but not beyond repair... just some dents here and there and the left front bottom of the bumper is broken.
> 
> The kits I like so far are the 12th and 13th pics down on the link I originally posted, not the first kit pic - that's an ugly yellow thing...lol.
> 
> ...



I'd really like to know what kind of kit is on this 240 - it's exactly how I'd like mine to look....


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i feel as if some nice rear mud flaps would work out nicely with it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i only like front lips. and only tasteful ones at that. to each his own, but i say nay on the body kits.


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

FN74 said:


> appreciate the input! I'll check those out. My 240 is beat up pretty good, but not beyond repair... just some dents here and there and the left front bottom of the bumper is broken.
> 
> The kits I like so far are the 12th and 13th pics down on the link I originally posted, not the first kit pic - that's an ugly yellow thing...lol.
> 
> ...



haha, i only looked at that ugly yellow piece on there when i said that, i dint know that there was others...
i saw the kits u were talkin bout...
those are better, a lot better than that invader crap..
personally they arent to my taste tho.

but ya if you can try to go for a urethane kit, it will last in the end..
and like usuall with cars...
You cant be cheap if you want quality.
being cheap only hurts urself in the end.

with that beeing said, it only comes to see that most good quality nice kits are gonna cost a pretty penny..

SO i would so some susp. stuff first then maybe some minor engine stuff..

For suspension, hmmm...
well the car is 11-12 years old, and most of the bushings garanteed are shot on it, whether u know it or not..
I would say get an Energy Suspension Bushing Kit..
it replaces all the major bushings with Polyurethane ones.

I just installed one on my car.
i love it, less body roll, stiffer ride, more controll..

Then after that. Id say get new shocks and springs.

for engine, if ur just looking for a lil power to have fun with...
get an Intake, Header, and exhaust.

intake-aem,injen...ect..ect theres so many companies that make shit now its outrageous. just search around. but dont spend more than $150-160.
(shit i got a intake off ebay for $30..lol does the same thing that any other intake would do)
Header- go with a Hotshot Header
Exhaust- well there is shitloads of companies that make exhaust for the 240. 
its gonna run you anywhere from $350-550.. examples: 5zigen,apex,tanabe,ect..ect


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

noooooooooo do NOT do intake header and exhaust! they are pointless and worthless mods on the KA24. this has been stated honestly about 500 times on this message board alone.....why would you give him bad info like that. those stupid mods do absolutely nothing for the performance of the car, on 240s atleast.if your doing an engine mod, turbo is almost the only way to go with a KA24. most people will just say swap it out. either one is fine.
suspension would be a very good thing to get though. thats whats on my to buy list right now...


----------



## FN74 (May 28, 2004)

Kelso said:


> noooooooooo do NOT do intake header and exhaust! they are pointless and worthless mods on the KA24. this has been stated honestly about 500 times on this message board alone.....why would you give him bad info like that. those stupid mods do absolutely nothing for the performance of the car, on 240s atleast.if your doing an engine mod, turbo is almost the only way to go with a KA24. most people will just say swap it out. either one is fine.
> suspension would be a very good thing to get though. thats whats on my to buy list right now...



Thanks to ya'll both - I check into it and see what I can come up with.

On my short list so far:

Body kit - preferably urethene one
Intake
Suspension kit (including springs?)
Turbo kit
new tires and rims (oh this will open up a can of worms...lol ) Was thinking about Eagle GTs on some type of alum mag rim....

Possible other mods:
Rotors? (does it really need it for better braking?)
exhaust (muffler and tip - any reccomendations?)

Also my engine has 198K miles on it, still runs strong, but it leaks oil, I think from the head or valve cover, seems to go down the front of the engine over the water pump, but not from the water pump.

Still gets 32 mpg on the hwy....

 Thanks guys!


----------



## dennab (May 30, 2004)

FN74 said:


> I'd really like to know what kind of kit is on this 240 - it's exactly how I'd like mine to look....


hahahahaha vspec, you like this, used to be in your sig, why isnt it in your sig now?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I heard AB-FLUG doesnt make the grim headlights anymore.


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

if you say that its leaking oil, then i guess i recomend you to get a new engine, and i guess since turboing your 240 is on ur list u could change that to swaping a new engine like sr20det, which will cost you about alitle bit more then turboing your ka which is leaking oil, you can fix the oil leaking, but then whats the point if the engine already has almost 200k miles on it.... 

i would reather swap the engine then fix the oil leaking on the engine that you have..... but thats my thought....

you dont have to change it right now, you could do the suspension first then u can swap....

any way peace


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

FN74 said:


> I'd really like to know what kind of kit is on this 240 - it's exactly how I'd like mine to look....


this will answer all your question about the bodykit + you'll have multiple angles of it. its the one i wanna put on mine. but i need go before i have show, or else you might as well put in a giant sound system and a bodykit and call it a day!


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

guess i should give you the webpage eh amigo

http://maxima.cardomain.com/id/jujuizm


----------



## FN74 (May 28, 2004)

little240boy said:


> guess i should give you the webpage eh amigo
> 
> http://maxima.cardomain.com/id/jujuizm


Very smooth ride! Thats exactly what I like. I'll check into it.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

FN74 said:


> Thinking about a body kit - any feedback about the AB-FLUG body kits from http://www.booststore.com ?
> 
> I like these...
> http://www.booststore.com/1989_1993240sxkits.html
> ...



LOL booststore.com looks like it went the way of the other .com's


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nobody cares what you think of the sites design. this an old thread which does not need to be revived for a useless comment. please dont revive old threads.


----------

